# When and how do judges use their gavels in court?



## ironpony (May 19, 2019)

I'm writing a screenplay, and in movies, and on TV, the judges usually use their gavels as exclamation points after they make a statement.  If they want to stick to the lawyer, they will end their statement by using the gavel as an exclamation point.  But are gavels used as exclamation points in real court out of curiosity?  I watched the O.J. Simpson trial for research, since it was on of the few you can find that was recorded, and I don't think Judge Ito used his gavel once throughout it, unless I can't remember it.

Does anyone know how the gavels are used, for what purposes?


----------



## epimetheus (May 19, 2019)

Courts are open to the public. Go check it out. Write the scene while you're sat there if possible.


----------



## ironpony (May 19, 2019)

Oh okay thanks, but I thought that trials were only open to the public.  Are plea hearings and grand jury hearings, open to the public as well?


----------

